

Learning to Create the Perfect Cup of Coffee - pavs
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/dining/learning-to-create-the-perfect-cup-of-coffee.html?_r=0

======
lostlogin
Fussy coffee is the best - a somewhat battered hot air gun, a wooden spoon, an
old colander and a variety of green beans is all one needs to roast for ones
self. Cheaper, fresh and, after a time, usually better than what the shop
offers. Fiddling the roast time, blend etc has been occupying me for about 5
years now.

